# How can I install php53 port if it disappears in ports tree after portsnap update?



## mobilitysd (Feb 10, 2017)

Two days ago, I reinstalled my FreeBSD system with a new version - FreeBSD11. After updating ports tree by portsnap I found out that port php53 is missing. How can I get it back? I need to install PHP v.5.3.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2017)

PHP 5.3 has been end-of-life since August 2014.

http://php.net/eol.php


----------



## mobilitysd (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes, I know that. But, I need PHP 5.3. All web hostings, which I worked with, provide PHP 5.3 as well.


----------



## marino (Feb 10, 2017)

So you pay hosters that intentionally use EOL'd software?
In other words, either those hosters are incompetent or don't care.  To me, neither is a good look.

FreeBSD has a responsibility not to provide EOLed version (not to mention the sheer maintenance involved in maintaining every major PHP release since 3.0).
FreeBSD shouldn't provide it.  You shouldn't use it.
If your software was never upgraded after years of deprecation, that's the software providers's fault.

If you like ancient software, nothing is stopping you from using SVN to wind back a ports tree to a time where PHP5.3 existed.  It's possible quarterly branches existed back then so you could use one of those.  Everything will be frozen in time though.


----------

